# Who is the father of the internet?



## xbonez (Oct 21, 2007)

Who can be considered the founder or the father of the internet and the world wide web??


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 21, 2007)

Tim Berners Lee (and his Friends).

And Yes, Internet is just a extremely huge Wide Area Network, which existed way before WWW was created 

Wiki Him for more details.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

wht about internet www-2 ?read sometime back


----------



## Pathik (Oct 21, 2007)

Vinton Cerf???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

aaj yeh sach main bata hi deta hu  its me.


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2007)

thum jhoot kabse bolnelage 
it was me


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> thum jhoot kabse bolnelage
> it was me


abey father akela nahi hota saath mein mother bhi chahiye


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

^lol!


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2007)

internet was founded Tim Berners in an organization called CERN in Europe they used Steve Jobs' NeXt computer at that time to work on it 

Source: Dan Brown & Wikipedia


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 21, 2007)

then whos mother gaurav or azzu


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 21, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Source: Dan Brown


Heh


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> then whos mother gaurav or azzu


i am father you know now ke mother kaun hai.

aur fun2shh yeh location toh bahut choti daali hai profile mein thodi aur choti kar maaja aayega.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 21, 2007)

now who is the father of spammers ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> now who is the father of spammers ?


hehe woh main nahi hu.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 21, 2007)

^ you are looking more suspicious to me now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ you are looking more suspicious to me now.


abey i am innocent.Aaj tak maine spamming nahi ki Bin Laden ki kasam.


----------



## bharat_r (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought the father of internet was the US army.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 22, 2007)

Then it wud be fathers of Internet


----------



## xbonez (Oct 22, 2007)

well, in a way it is true since the first network the ARPANET was set up by DoD (Dept of Defence)


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 22, 2007)

Man....This thread has been spammed like hell!!!Me will contribute too!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 30, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> aaj yeh sach main bata hi deta hu  its me.



lolzzzzz *www.smileyhut.com/laughing/rofl.gif

hmm.. ans is Vint Cerf


----------



## thecreativeboy (Nov 30, 2007)

i think it is vint cerf


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 30, 2007)

Al Gore

*www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/g/goreinternet.htm


----------

